# Probleme mit Dark Power 11



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 
Wie ich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...iet-dark-power-11-hat-meinen-pc-getoetet.html
schon geschrieben habe ich Probleme mit eninem Netzteil, dass nach erstem einschalten einen kleinen Funkensprung hatte (ka ob dramatisch). 
jetzt geht der PC auch mit nem anderen NT nicht mehr an.  

Würde mich über Auskunft und Hilfe sher freuen.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2015)

Wie viele Themen willst du noch öffnen?


----------



## dsdenni (4. Juni 2015)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie viele Themen willst du noch öffnen?


Er will be quiet! Halt fragen also...
Ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie viele Themen willst du noch öffnen?


 
Ich habe nicht daran gedacht, dass es hier ein BeQuiet Unterforum gibt und bin im verlinkten Thread von daruf hingewiesen worden. Wie viel Müll willst du noch schreiben ?


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juni 2015)

Müll? Bleib mal bitte sachlich. Man kann ein Thema auch verschieben lassen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2015)

Wieso?
Er kann hier doch einen Thread aufmachen und direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juni 2015)

Hat sich erledigt: 
Das Netzteil wird getauscht. 
Nach weiteren Tests habe ich nun meine Grafikkarte in verdacht die in "Wechselwirkung" mit dem Netzteil Probleme gemacht hat. Den Rest habe ich nämlich gestern Nacht wieder zum Laufen gebracht nachdem ich alles einzeln entladen habe 

Edit: einen winzigen Kritikpunkt gibt es noch und zwar, dass ich bei bequiet im Spamverdacht gelandet bin  
Nagut ne GMX mail würde ich auch in den Spam werfen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Edit: einen winzigen Kritikpunkt gibt es noch und zwar, dass ich bei bequiet im Spamverdacht gelandet bin
> Nagut ne GMX mail würde ich auch in den Spam werfen



Verdammter Dreck. Nie wieder BeQuiet.


----------

